# Dedicated Gene Cafe Bean Cooler



## blackice (Mar 13, 2016)

The Gene Café does have a dedicated bean cooler made for it but is not available in the US or UK, it could have been the answer for a lot of people if it was, I'm sure they would make a lot of sales to Gene Café owners, I for one would buy it. Is there any of the UK importers out there willing to import & sell to the UK market?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Well one effect of it will be to make the Gene Cafe break far sooner!


----------



## thriftwood (Jan 13, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> Well one effect of it will be to make the Gene Cafe break far sooner!


eek! Why is that? Is it particularly badly made or is there some other reason we should be aware of?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

thriftwood said:


> eek! Why is that? Is it particularly badly made or is there some other reason we should be aware of?


Logic says that for the external bean cooler to make any difference, you have to use the emergency stop on your Gene to get the beans out each time....not a good idea.


----------



## thriftwood (Jan 13, 2016)

Ah! Thank you.


----------

